# Itchy, Itchy horse



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I saw in a farm supply magazing these nubby rubber thingys that you wrap around posts so that horses can rub on them. You just have to put them at the right height.


----------



## GeenasGQ (Dec 22, 2010)

if you are looking for a spray that helps itching, I'd suggest espana SILK's protein antiseptic topical spray. it's fantastic. 

he may just have dry skin from the weather changing. the blanket probaby holds in the moisture. just like if we wear mittens, we are less likely to get cracky, dry skin in the winter. 

I'd try either the silk product like this: SILK

or I'd look into some sort of horse skin moisturizer or a neck piece for your blanket.
a lot of people will suggest MTG for itchy skin but i really dislike that stuff because it's not worth smelling like bacon grease for DAYS especially because there are products that work much better out there. I've also been told "healthy hair care moisturizer for horses" works really well :]


----------



## Whiffer (Dec 25, 2010)

He probably has dry skin. 

If it's warm enough to give him a bath, bathe him in Head and Shoulders 2 in 1. It relieves my guys' itching fast. 

He could also be allergic to something he's eating, or a spray or lotion you might be putting on him. It may also be detergent from turnout blankets. 

Parasites could also be a factor. When was the last time you wormed him?

It could be a number of different things. If your really worried, call a vet.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

GeenasGQ said:


> if you are looking for a spray that helps itching, I'd suggest espana SILK's protein antiseptic topical spray. it's fantastic.
> 
> he may just have dry skin from the weather changing. the blanket probaby holds in the moisture. just like if we wear mittens, we are less likely to get cracky, dry skin in the winter.
> 
> ...


I ordered some of that Espana Silk Topical Antiseptic for him yesterday. Hopefully it works!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I've had luck with those bath in a bottle sprays. You spray them on, wait a few minutes and wipe off with a towel. Better than risking a wet horse in winter if you don't have warm water. The other thing would be, next unreasonably warm day, turn your horse out without a blanket and let him go to town in the snow.


----------

